# The Little Black Book Of Violence



## PhotonGuy (Feb 16, 2017)

Is anybody familiar with The Little Black Book Of Violence by Lawrence A. Kane and Kris Wilder? I've got the book and it does seem a bit over the top at times.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 16, 2017)

No, but is it worth a read. Would like to know what is considered OTT?


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 16, 2017)

Two excellent martial arts I have great respect for. Not sure what you think is OTT.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm down with OTT.


----------



## ShortBridge (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm familiar with it. It's related one way or another to another book the two of them wrote. One was targeted for a younger audience, I think this one was the "adult version", but I could be mistaken.


----------



## JR 137 (Feb 16, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> I'm down with OTT.



Yeah you know me.  

Dating ourselves here.


----------



## Steve (Feb 16, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> I'm down with OTT.


Yeah, you know me.


----------



## Steve (Feb 16, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> Yeah you know me.
> 
> Dating ourselves here.


Dang it...   beat me to it.    Pays to read the entire thread before posting.   Lol.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 16, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> Yeah you know me.
> 
> Dating ourselves here.


It's 2017, we can date whoever we want.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Feb 17, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> I'm down with OTT.





Steve said:


> Dang it...   beat me to it.    Pays to read the entire thread before posting.   Lol.


Yeah I almost did it again myself.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 17, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> Yeah I almost did it again myself.


I only said it in my head. Because I didn't want to look old.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 17, 2017)

The book was also forwarded by Marc "Animal" MacYoung and Sgt. Rory Miller both of who from what I know have got quite a reputation. I've met Rory Miller when I took one of his seminars. He teaches some really good stuff. 

One of the ways in which I think the book is over the top, here is an excerpt from the book. "Or, maybe he looks like a little old man, but he's spent a lifetime of studying traditional karate. He learned ons school in Japan, starting at the age of four where his father trained him five hours a day year-round, beating him with a rattan stick whenever he made a mistake. He spent years just perfecting a single stance and has since mastered every aspect of his art. His form is so good that you can punch him in the solar plexus as hard as you like and he'll just laugh and tell you to hit harder. By the time he reached his late teens, he was dojo busting, dueling with local sensei who paid him protection money for the privilege of continuing to run their martial arts schools after he had beat them down. In his early twenties, he beat down a yakuza member in the blink of an eye, crushing him so severely that the rest of the gang was too terrified to seek revenge. His body mechanics are so flawless that at the age of sixty he can still perform ikken hissatsu, killing with a single blow. Throw a punch at this guy and if you're lucky he'll laugh in your face and walk away. If he's in a bad mood, however, he'll crush you like a grape." p.75-76

This except is based on a real person, the book claims. It seems a bit much to me.


----------



## ShortBridge (Feb 17, 2017)

I think that your reaction to that passage is fair. Kane and Wilder are Goju Ryu sensei. Kane worked stadium security for maybe decades and is friends/collaborators with MacYoung and Miller who also write and teach on the subject of practical self defense and violence. I know that there is mutual respect among that group of authors.

I have noticed that Kane's modern subject matter refers to his classical style more than Miller's does, for example, and I appreciate your reaction to that.

I personally think that a lot of MacYoung's writing is over-the-top, but not with respect to classical martial arts references, so maybe it stands out to his audience less. It might be fair to suggest that Kane and especially Wilder's audience are karate-ka interested in modern personal safety and so they are writing to their audience. You could ask Lawrence, he's easy to contact and would likely be open to the feedback.

What is the publish date on that book? I feel like it might be one of his older ones.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 17, 2017)

PhotonGuy said:


> The book was also forwarded by Marc "Animal" MacYoung and Sgt. Rory Miller both of who from what I know have got quite a reputation. I've met Rory Miller when I took one of his seminars. He teaches some really good stuff.
> 
> One of the ways in which I think the book is over the top, here is an excerpt from the book. "Or, maybe he looks like a little old man, but he's spent a lifetime of studying traditional karate. He learned ons school in Japan, starting at the age of four where his father trained him five hours a day year-round, beating him with a rattan stick whenever he made a mistake. He spent years just perfecting a single stance and has since mastered every aspect of his art. His form is so good that you can punch him in the solar plexus as hard as you like and he'll just laugh and tell you to hit harder. By the time he reached his late teens, he was dojo busting, dueling with local sensei who paid him protection money for the privilege of continuing to run their martial arts schools after he had beat them down. In his early twenties, he beat down a yakuza member in the blink of an eye, crushing him so severely that the rest of the gang was too terrified to seek revenge. His body mechanics are so flawless that at the age of sixty he can still perform ikken hissatsu, killing with a single blow. Throw a punch at this guy and if you're lucky he'll laugh in your face and walk away. If he's in a bad mood, however, he'll crush you like a grape." p.75-76
> 
> This except is based on a real person, the book claims. It seems a bit much to me.



Nothing OTT about that. I would call the latter an excercise in restraint, and generally not giving a hoot about some punk. Or whatever name that could be given.


----------

